# Anyone tow skids on a trailer like this??



## rob_cook2001

Just curious If anyone uses a trailer like this http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...dard-Pintle/22-Ft,-14,000-lb.-Pintle-p38.html to haul there skids. If so are the ramps pretty steep or can you back on ok? I would rather get a low deck trailer but then I can't use it for anything other than hauling the skid.
I will be pulling it with SRW F-350's that have airbags.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## baslertrucking

we use one just like it.. but two skids on it! i drive right up on... but usally go up fast.... and keep your bucket as low as possible-- good luck


----------



## wellnermp

Had one similar to that but a goose neck. Could get up and down from it no problem.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Have you tried backing on?? My S300's tail hangs over quite a bit but I need to be able to back on. also what type of truck to you pull it with?
thanks
Robert


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Those are some incredible prices! wow!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Had a similar one on the farm but a 12ton version gooseneck, pulled by a dodge 2500 diesel, backed s175s on it no prob, I don't think you'll have a problem backing on the larger machine, even that new M series should work.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;979307 said:


> Those are some incredible prices! wow!


No kidding. We paid just under $10K for a triaxle 21,000 lb 22 ft galvanized trailer 2 years ago.

Their 22,500 GVWR / 23 ft. Pintle Triaxle Trailer is $5,190.00 Factory Direct-WOW!


----------



## Brian Young

rob_cook2001;979097 said:


> Just curious If anyone uses a trailer like this http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...dard-Pintle/22-Ft,-14,000-lb.-Pintle-p38.html to haul there skids. If so are the ramps pretty steep or can you back on ok? I would rather get a low deck trailer but then I can't use it for anything other than hauling the skid.
> I will be pulling it with SRW F-350's that have airbags.
> Thanks
> Robert


Some guys I know just started selling Gator Trailers and the trailer he bought for personal use has the smaller (skinnier) ramps. His is a 18ft regular equipment trailer with no beaver tail and yes it kinda takes some gettin' use to,lol. He has done several wheelies loading his skid steer. Ive used it several times and loading my skid steer wasnt that bad. When I go to order my trailer in the spring its going to be their 18ft 14gvw trailer. Its overkill but I wont have to upgrade, its a much nicer trailer, it has a 2ft beaver tail and comes with wider ramps with spring assist. Any one want a great deal on trailers pm me. His prices are several hundred dollars cheaper than any local guys. (my 18ft 14gvw with beaver tail and nicer jack and ramps is right around 3k) thats about 2k cheaper than any other local dealer.


----------



## Mark13

At the farm I work at we put 2 skids on this trailer: (the tandem dual model)
http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Products/700SeriesTandemDualTrailers.aspx

The Bobcat s185 climbs up and down no problem, we usually back it on though.
The JD332 would also climb right up forwards or backwards no problem but it has the hydraulic levelers on the back for a spade and they get hung up so its a pita to load/unload.
We've also put a Bobcat s330 on it, it didn't have a problem getting up on it either.


----------



## NCat496

My trailer is exactly like that except its a 24 footer. That pic on the website is throwing you off. The ramps are really tall and there is a dove tail on it so there is a very smooth transaction from ground to up the trailer. You will love the dove tail after a few times, it definatly feels much safer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have always loaded everything by driving it on. I thought there was something about if you back a machine on and the exhaust is catching wind while you are driving that you can hurt the machine?


----------



## Grassman09

Ya mean like the turbo spinning the other direction. There was a thread here about that somewhere. Some say its BS. I have seen when they tow big rigs sometimes the put boots or m its over the exhaust. Or construction equipment stored for long period of time they put a can over top.


----------



## KJ Cramer

MIDTOWNPC;979422 said:


> I have always loaded everything by driving it on. I thought there was something about if you back a machine on and the exhaust is catching wind while you are driving that you can hurt the machine?


I've never heard that before, time to do some research. According to the machine you are always suppose to back them on, if you drive forward, especially without a bucket or attachment on, you are far more likely to tip backwards, I've seen it happen once, no bucket, empty front and it tipped back and got stuck on the ramps because the back of the machine lands on ramps and then only 2 rear wheels are on the ramps and not enough traction to pull itself and dragging rear-end up the ramps, and the guy driving said that he loaded his pants because he thought it was going to roll-over backwards. Anyways if you are worried about wind shoving down the exhaust, back it up on to the trailer and turn it sideways, thats how I see the truckers hauling them, and you can fit more machines on the trailer space wise. With the zero turning radius its not hard to do safely. You need to have a deck over though, if you just have a standard equipment trailer then I would leave the bucket on and drive forward on to it if you are concerned about wind messing up the engine.


----------



## Mark13

NCat496;979420 said:


> My trailer is exactly like that except its a 24 footer. That pic on the website is throwing you off. The ramps are really tall and there is a dove tail on it so there is a very smooth transaction from ground to up the trailer. You will love the dove tail after a few times, it definatly feels much safer.


Between the longer ramps and the dovetail it's a very smooth trailer to load/unload. We have the dove tail where the center lifts up and locks to give us an extra 4' of deck space once the ramps are flipped up and laid down on the dovetail.



Grassman09;979425 said:


> Ya mean like the turbo spinning the other direction. There was a thread here about that somewhere. Some say its BS. I have seen when they tow big rigs sometimes the put boots or m its over the exhaust. Or construction equipment stored for long period of time they put a can over top.


I've never thought about/ heard about the turbo thing. As far as putting something over the exhaust on equipment being stored it's more to keep creatures out, rain/snow, etc.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ok guys, the only thing that worries me Is I have a 26+4 tandem dual with flip over ramps. It is so steep that if i try to back my machine on the tailgate hits the ramps. That trailer I am looking at only has a 4 foot dove but the ramps do look a lot longer.
I would love to buy a tow master trailer but DAMN are they expensive.

As far at the turbo spinning backwards that was really only a problem on older equipment. Older turbo's drained almost all there oil when they were shut off, newer style turbos keep a little bit around the bearings. Even on older equipment I would only worry if it was straight piped. If it has a muffler don't worry about it. If I am hauling one of my straight piped tractors I will cover the stack if I am going more than 15-20 miles.
Robert


----------



## 2COR517

Looks like a nice trailer for a great price. Deck height is listed at 35 inches. You have nine feet - 4 foot tail, and five foot ramps - to lift three feet. 

You can get a rough idea if your stuff will go on pretty easy. Just get a 9 foot 2x4, put it under the rear tires, pick the end up 3 feet, and see if the counterweight hits.


----------



## got-h2o

You get what you pay for with trailers. For that price, that's what you are getting. They are decent trailers, but don't expect it to be half the quality of a $9-10k trailer. My buddie builds trailers and quite honestly, steel alone for a quality built trailer would cost more than that. Factory direct or not, it's not a top quality built trailer at that price. Plus I've been on their site before. There's usually a steel surcharge, plus there may be a pickup fee, plus they will have a reason to ship it from another facility to charge you more yet. I was considering one from them a while back. A $3k trailer would have been closer to $5k by the time i got it how I wanted and jumped through all of their hoops.


----------



## JD Dave

Our 22 ft only has a 4 ft dove but the ramps are pretty long and we back on fine with our 320. I would never drive on to avoid a problem on a deck over. JMO


On edit those prices are amazing. Does anyone know anything about these trailers?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just have a standard equipment trailer.

Prices on the dumps are great. 
Im thinking I could move those here for $1500 to $2000 more. The other trailer guys around me would call me a lowballer though.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;979622 said:


> I just have a standard equipment trailer.
> 
> Prices on the dumps are great.
> Im thinking I could move those here for $1500 to $2000 more. The other trailer guys around me would call me a lowballer though.


Like Goth20 said you have to know what the hidden fee's are and the qaulity of the trailers. I'm still trying to find out where they're made.


----------



## hydro_37

They have a plant in NC and also NE


----------



## rob_cook2001

I had a long talk with one of there salesmen today. For a 18+4 with locking toolbox, spring assist ramps and led lights with a sealed harness I am looking at $4400 out the door from there Nebraska plant.
That is a cash price and they could have it built in 2 weeks.
Robert


----------



## 2COR517

How much is shipping?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;979590 said:


> Our 22 ft only has a 4 ft dove but the ramps are pretty long and we back on fine with our 320. I would never drive on to avoid a problem on a deck over. JMO
> 
> On edit those prices are amazing. Does anyone know anything about these trailers?


Dave,
Is your trailer aluminum or is it just painted silver? Yours is a tri axle you pull it with a 3500 srw or 2500?


----------



## Evanbrendel

my friend has a 4 car trailer built by kaufman he pulls with a 1 ton dodge dually. they are the best in car hauling trailers at least. pm me if you would like a number to call him at for a direct opinion from him.


----------



## rob_cook2001

2COR517;979989 said:


> How much is shipping?


No shipping because I would be picking it up at the manufacturer in Nebraska.
Robert


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;979993 said:


> Dave,
> Is your trailer aluminum or is it just painted silver? Yours is a tri axle you pull it with a 3500 srw or 2500?


I have a tandem aluminum and a 3 axle steel 21k Featherlite. I pull it everywhere with my 2500hd. Aluminum trailers are very expensive.


----------



## 2COR517

What's the weight difference with the aluminum for a comparable trailer? I realize of course that weight is just one of the benefits.


----------



## JD Dave

rob_cook2001;979987 said:


> I had a long talk with one of there salesmen today. For a 18+4 with locking toolbox, spring assist ramps and led lights with a sealed harness I am looking at $4400 out the door from there Nebraska plant.
> That is a cash price and they could have it built in 2 weeks.
> Robert


Are the lights and sealed harness an option? Seems like a really good deal to me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Yes the lights/sealed harness are options. I will have to look at my notes but I think It was $250 for the led's and the wiring. 
I am sure they are not the best trailer but they seam well worth the money.
Robert


----------



## 2COR517

rob_cook2001;979987 said:


> I had a long talk with one of there salesmen today. For a 18+4 with locking toolbox, spring assist ramps and led lights with a sealed harness I am looking at $4400 out the door from there Nebraska plant.
> That is a cash price and they could have it built in 2 weeks.
> Robert


Sounds like they are build to order. That certainly keeps the cost down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;979422 said:


> I have always loaded everything by driving it on. I thought there was something about if you back a machine on and the exhaust is catching wind while you are driving that you can hurt the machine?


90% of the time we load skids in a dump trailer and you could never get them up forwards and getting off would be scary as hell. We don't move them much, but like I said, never had a problem this way and never had to worry about the air flow thing, but could you just build a cap for it once it cooled?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;980126 said:


> I have a tandem aluminum and a 3 axle steel 21k Featherlite. I pull it everywhere with my 2500hd. Aluminum trailers are very expensive.


I know I called Eloquip here and Felling Trailers in the US. 
would you pull a 9000lb machine behind a 2500hd on a steel trailer either 3 axle or dual axle?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

doesn't it depend on the axles rating?


----------



## Grassman09

Yes my current trailer has 2 7000lb axles and E or D rated tires. But I imagine the actual structure of the trailer plays a factor too or else you'd see allot of trailers built out of Plywood 2x4's and 7000lb axles.


----------



## forestfireguy

I'm with Dave, a little due diligence will go a long way buying a trailer, better to spend a couple grand more to buy known quality than something thats a headache as long as you have it with no resale value. Previous job we had a trailer just like that, we hauled an 873, T300, T190 and a couple Mini exs no problems loading it, first time or two with the mini ex interesting.........

If these trailer have a legacy that anyone can confirm I'd love to hear about it as the prices are amazing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;980229 said:


> Yes my current trailer has 2 7000lb axles and E or D rated tires. But I imagine the actual structure of the trailer plays a factor too or else you'd see allot of trailers built out of Plywood 2x4's and 7000lb axles.


ah, I see. I have seen a few tri-axle dump trailers and they always look odd to me, but I guess they have their place.


----------



## Grassman09

I've heard Tri axle trailer do not turn as nice as dual and you wear out the tires faster on one of the axles. JD would know better seeing as he has one.
But the more axles and tires the more weight you can carry but you also need the proper tow vehicle. Look at some of those tanker trucks or milk takers next time you are on the 401 or int he country. 

Whats the quality like of PJ Trailers?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah Texas! That can't be cheap... can it?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have seen a few Kaufman trailers around here but have not talked to anyone who owns one. That is the only thing that worries me.
Robert


----------



## 2COR517

Grassman09;980201 said:


> ...would you pull a 9000lb machine behind a 2500hd on a steel trailer either 3 axle or dual axle?





Grassman09;980229 said:


> Yes my current trailer has 2 7000lb axles and E or D rated tires. But I imagine the actual structure of the trailer plays a factor too or else you'd see allot of trailers built out of Plywood 2x4's and 7000lb axles.


Is it a factory built trailer? It does (or did) have a tag near the front with the GVWR and GAWRs. You can't go just by the tires, someone may have installed larger tires. But it it's a factory built trailer, and they are 7k axles, a 9k machine will be no problem for it.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;980201 said:


> I know I called Eloquip here and Felling Trailers in the US.
> would you pull a 9000lb machine behind a 2500hd on a steel trailer either 3 axle or dual axle?


My Featherlite is a really well built trailer and weighs in the 5-6k range. I don't really take the skid on very long trips but I used it to pull my pulling truck all over the place last year and some of the pulls were 3 hours aways. My pulling truck weighed 8200 lbs and I hardly even noticed it was there unless I was on a big hill.


----------



## LoneCowboy

couple thoughts.

what kind of skid steer can't go up a ramp by bottoming on the rear? Serious design flaw.

anyway I have a straight deck, 14k, between the tires (not a deck over, but no dovetail) with 5' ramps. Straight on it's not a problem. Uphill can be exciting, and without a bucket/forks on the skid steer is impossible. a dove tail with a deckover should be fine.

painted on trailers suck. they surface rust within a year. you have to get one that it's baked on. (what do they call that? it has a name, but it escapes me).

IMHO 12k,14k trailers are a dime a dozen. Find a used one, put a couple hundred into new brakes and tires (you'll have to chuck the POS made in china ones you get on your "new" trailer anyway) and move on with life. it's a trailer. Buy cheap, or buy used. Have you ever seen a 14k trailer actually bend that was not totally abused? (like someone putting a backhoe on it). It just doesn't happen. Keep your costs (registration and insurance too) down.

I asked my tractor mechanic about the open pipes thing on transporting tractors since we transport everywhere and long distances (couple hours is common in the summer) he said don't worry about it. maybe if you drove all day thru a driving rainstorm, you might get a little water in there but if you start it right up it would blow it out. The turbo won't spin because the incoming air has no place to go. (there's no hold on the other end).
In the winter, he said throw a coffee can over it to keep snow and stuff out.


----------



## cretebaby

LoneCowboy;980348 said:


> [*]painted on trailers suck. they surface rust within a year. you have to get one that it's baked on. (what do they call that? it has a name, but it escapes me).


Powdercoat, and unless done perfectly sucks worse than a standard prime/paint job.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;980255 said:


> ah Texas! That can't be cheap... can it?


Believe it or not a deck over like I want is cheaper then my current trailer by $2000. I wont have to go to Texas either. Rochester or Michagone I can go.



2COR517;980330 said:


> Is it a factory built trailer? It does (or did) have a tag near the front with the GVWR and GAWRs.


It does have one and is Factory made. I'm just thinking a 3 axle flat deck trailer would be nicer and allow for future growth.



JD Dave;980339 said:


> My Featherlite is a really well built trailer and weighs in the 5-6k range. I don't really take the skid on very long trips but I used it to pull my pulling truck all over the place last year and some of the pulls were 3 hours aways. My pulling truck weighed 8200 lbs and I hardly even noticed it was there unless I was on a big hill.


Ahh okay. Well its being towed by a duramax of course you wouldn't notice it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;980249 said:


> I've heard Tri axle trailer do not turn as nice as dual and you wear out the tires faster on one of the axles.


Very true...next time around I'm going tandem duals.

Try Excalibur in Brampton. They built our galvinized triaxle trailer.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Grassman09;980570 said:


> It does have one and is Factory made. I'm just thinking a 3 axle flat deck trailer would be nicer and allow for future growth.
> d:


as someone already mentioned 3 axle trailers EAT tires. EAT

most of the single tires rate at 21,000lbs (3 7k axles, some are less)
most of the smaller tandem duals rate at 20,000lbs (10 ton trailer or 2 10k axles)

now you need a CDL-A to drive it. (combination vehicle 9000 to 10000GVW (3/4T to 1T) truck plus a 20000/21000 GVW trailer) is well over 26,000 and the trailer itself is over 10,001lbs.

At this point you might as well buy a much bigger truck (single axle dump) with air brakes.
the paperwork is the same.

the biggest you can go and stay under 26,000lbs combo with a 3/4T/1T truck is 16,000lbs (typically, some F350's will go over), that's 2 8,000lb axles.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;980625 said:


> Very true...next time around I'm going tandem duals.
> 
> Try Excalibur in Brampton. They built our galvinized triaxle trailer.


I like duals better but unless your going more then a few thousand km a year a triaxle tires will last a really long time. We rotate ours every couple years and it they seem to last really well. We have a tandem but pull it most of the time behind our pickups. Also having singles makes the trailer much easier to change tires and work on the brakes. JMO


----------



## sassygrasssnow

i have the same trailer you will be fine i use it for my track and wheel skid steers with the track the first time might feel a little scary but just hold on when the skid steer slams forward i dont back them on i drive on forward so i know that will work for you


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;980727 said:


> I like duals better but unless your going more then a few thousand km a year a triaxle tires will last a really long time. We rotate ours every couple years and it they seem to last really well. We have a tandem but pull it most of the time behind our pickups. Also having singles makes the trailer much easier to change tires and work on the brakes. JMO


Our triaxle trailer easily travels 1200-1400 kms a week, more if moving equipment at night. Tires get rotated once a month during the summer.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;980837 said:


> Our triaxle trailer easily travels 1200-1400 kms a week, more if moving equipment at night. Tires get rotated once a month during the summer.


60k a year on a float.


----------



## SMLCAT

My first post so be gentle...

To the OP, what about this Kauffman trailer...

http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...-Ft,-14,000-lb.-GVWR-Wood-Skid-Steer-p96.html

I would think it has a lower height.

BTW, I'm also interested in getting a new trailer as I usually load mine on a 7 ton dump trailer that I pull behind my F-350 and it is very high...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;980858 said:


> 60k a year on a float.


Only in the summer months. Trailer is parked all winter.


----------



## rob_cook2001

SMLCAT;981052 said:


> My first post so be gentle...
> 
> To the OP, what about this Kauffman trailer...
> 
> http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...-Ft,-14,000-lb.-GVWR-Wood-Skid-Steer-p96.html
> 
> I would think it has a lower height.
> 
> BTW, I'm also interested in getting a new trailer as I usually load mine on a 7 ton dump trailer that I pull behind my F-350 and it is very high...


I really like that trailer but its to narrow, my bucket on my skid is 80inches.
Robert
and welcome to the site !!!


----------



## hitachiman 200

rob_cook2001;981367 said:


> I really like that trailer but its to narrow, my bucket on my skid is 80inches.
> Robert
> and welcome to the site !!!


The tire width on a standard s300 is only 72" my T190 wide track is 70" I beleive. I drive on and put the bucket down about a foot in front of the fenders which puts around 800-1000 lbs on the hitch. tows quite nicely like that and is alot easier to load with the low deck height. It really doesn't matter if the bucket is wider than the deck as long as it is still inside your fenders. I used to have a bulk bucket that was 86" wide on a 863. This type of trailer is generally lighter than an over top unit but can be a bit of a pain to load long lifts of lumber say with a forklift as the fenders get in the way. Good Luck


----------



## LoneCowboy

> Originally Posted by SMLCAT View Post
> My first post so be gentle...
> 
> To the OP, what about this Kauffman trailer...
> 
> http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heavy...Steer-p96.html
> 
> I would think it has a lower height.
> 
> BTW, I'm also interested in getting a new trailer as I usually load mine on a 7 ton dump trailer that I pull behind my F-350 and it is very high...





rob_cook2001;981367 said:


> I really like that trailer but its to narrow, my bucket on my skid is 80inches.
> Robert
> and welcome to the site !!!


my trailer looks exactly like that. (although mine is a PJ and red)
I have a 84" bucket, it works fine.
remember, the frame rails are 2-3" wide


----------



## KJ Cramer

The whole deck height making it easier or not to load, IN MY EXPERIENCE, is not a valid argument. The angle at which you load is the same for a deck over as it is for a standard, you will just be on that angle longer, so if you can load it on a standard trailer you can load it on a deck over, the nice thing about the deck over it that you can load things easier with forks. I have personally used a deck over and standard trailer, from two different manufacturers, and the loading angle is the same, just with the deck over you are on that angle longer. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Grn Mtn

*kinda like in this pict?*

this is old school, and not quite the same trailer but we used to drive up it, just don't horse around and you'll be fine.


----------



## DGODGR

Rob,
Trailer deck height and ramp/beaver tail length will determine the slope that you will climb to get on the deck. Someone mentioned that this unit had a 35" deck height. I read that it has a 4' beaver tail and 60" long ramps. 35"/9'=32% grade. This sounds pretty steep. Do this math for the trailer that you now have or that you have access to and use it for comparison. I still think you will be able to get up on that trailer without bottoming out. As someone metioned before you may have trouble if the trailer is on a slope. What scares me about that trailer (whithout consideration of quality-as I have no idea) is the wood beaver tail. This will be very slick when it gets snow or ice on it-especially at that grade. I would suggest that you get a "self cleaning" beaver tail if it's an option. Basically it's a beaver tail made of angle iron (similar to the ramps).


----------



## LoneCowboy

What scares me about that trailer (whithout consideration of quality-as I have no idea) is the wood beaver tail. This will be very slick when it gets snow or ice on it-especially at that grade. I would suggest that you get a "self cleaning" beaver tail if it's an option. Basically it's a beaver tail made of angle iron (similar to the ramps).[/QUOTE]

Man, that is a great point
I had a tilt trailer (which was really cool but rode terrible) and it had a wood deck

it was exciting as all get out trying to get it loaded if it rained or snowed

basically you had to get a running start at it at like 10mph or better to get up enough to get past the tip point.
not cool


----------



## rob_cook2001

DGODGR;982673 said:


> Rob,
> Trailer deck height and ramp/beaver tail length will determine the slope that you will climb to get on the deck. Someone mentioned that this unit had a 35" deck height. I read that it has a 4' beaver tail and 60" long ramps. 35"/9'=32% grade. This sounds pretty steep. Do this math for the trailer that you now have or that you have access to and use it for comparison. I still think you will be able to get up on that trailer without bottoming out. As someone metioned before you may have trouble if the trailer is on a slope. What scares me about that trailer (whithout consideration of quality-as I have no idea) is the wood beaver tail. This will be very slick when it gets snow or ice on it-especially at that grade. I would suggest that you get a "self cleaning" beaver tail if it's an option. Basically it's a beaver tail made of angle iron (similar to the ramps).


I agree 110% I didn't realize that the tail was wood. If they can't do a self cleaning dove I will look some where else.
Robert


----------



## 2COR517

Maybe they can put some expanded metal in there.....


----------



## hitachiman 200

I put two 1' wide sheets of dimpled plate on mine worked like a charm. Problem on a beavertail with having full width angle is unlike the ramps were you have a bit of a side rail it's quite easy to slide sideways if your trailers not dead level. If you do go with the angle iron be aware of this.


----------



## PTSolutions

i just finished doing some serious research on deckover pintle trailers and have looked at the kaufmans and there were a couple things i didnt like

-they use 24" spaced crossmembers on most trailers and 17" spacing on others
-only E range tires
-flat bar side rails instead of channel

the trailer i just ordered is this:
19,000 gtwr, dual axles single tires
20' flat deck+5' dovetail
10" main channels, 6" side channels and 16" cross member spacing
17.5" rim load range H tires! standard
and for options i added:
dual jacks
self cleaning dovetail
led lighting plus an additional oval led on each side of the back of the trailer

i actually went there and looked at some of their in process trailers so i got to take a look at the frames and axles and tires and was pretty impressed.
my out the door price was 6,070

heres the link:
the one in the picture is the 15K model
http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/cg-deckover-pintle-trailers.php


----------



## sno commander

you can get a cleated dovetail on that trailer rob, but its going to be a pop up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

ProTouchGrounds;985229 said:


> i just finished doing some serious research on deckover pintle trailers and have looked at the kaufmans and there were a couple things i didnt like
> 
> -they use 24" spaced crossmembers on most trailers and 17" spacing on others
> -only E range tires
> -flat bar side rails instead of channel
> 
> the trailer i just ordered is this:
> 19,000 gtwr, dual axles single tires
> 20' flat deck+5' dovetail
> 10" main channels, 6" side channels and 16" cross member spacing
> 17.5" rim load range H tires! standard
> and for options i added:
> dual jacks
> self cleaning dovetail
> led lighting plus an additional oval led on each side of the back of the trailer
> 
> i actually went there and looked at some of their in process trailers so i got to take a look at the frames and axles and tires and was pretty impressed.
> my out the door price was 6,070
> 
> heres the link:
> the one in the picture is the 15K model
> http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/cg-deckover-pintle-trailers.php


I really like that trailer, any clue on how high the deck is?? To bad there so far away lol.


----------



## PTSolutions

the 15K trailer has a 32" deck height and the 19K is 34". the metal over the tires is so they can get the deck as low as possible, thats what they told me.

i just noticed your in colorado, lol, they have a plant here in ohio, penn. and mich, none of which really help you out!


----------



## Mike S

I have a 20 foot 14,000 gvw and its just like the kuaffman. I put two skids, a mini hoe and skid, dozer, or what ever fits or doesnt fit. LOL! I bought mine from Hill Equipment. It was a little cheaper and at the time they where able to build me one faster then kuaffman. Mine had some really tall tires on it for some reason they had to be replaced.


----------



## jkiser96

I bought a 22.5' tilt low profile trailer from Kauffman this fall. I pull my 430 mini or 17s Bobcat skid on it & it pulls like a dream. I used a 20' low pro gooseneck before that. The real only complain I have is trying to load the skid when the deck is wet & the tires are muddy, other than that it is a well built trailer & handles what we do with no prob. We pull equipment out to the jobs in fileds from time to time so it takes a good bit of abuse. I would not be afraid of Kauffman trailers for your use.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Update. I am going to order a trailer on Thursday. Help me decide which one. 
Option one is a PJ GN 21+5 Flip over ramps with 7k Torsion axles. 
http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=FS
Option two is a PJ Pintle Eye 19+5 flip over ramps with 7k Torsion axles.
http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=F8
I know the GN will pull better but then I can't put a atv in the bed while pulling the trailer.
what do you guys think?
90% of the time I will be towing the skid with a attachment or 2. I will be pulling it with one of our SRW F-350's.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## schmol

I'm sure you have made up your mind, but I really don't think trailers of that size should only have two 7000lb axles. It should be a tri-axle or tandem duallies. Your payload on that trailer will be greatly reduced after you subtract the weight of the trailer empty. With you towing an S300 with a couple attatchments you will be way over the GVWR of that trailer. No doubt the gooseneck will tow better and serve your purpose better but I just think you need to go heavier on the axles.


----------



## 2COR517

He should have a net payload capacity of 11K - 12K with that trailer.


----------



## Grassman09

I was thinking the same thing. Shouldnt be a problem hauling a 9k machine and still carry a 1000lb attachment. What attachment would one have on a skid steer that weights 2000+ lbs that would make the trailer over weight. Most likely the tires are going to be the weak point.

I have seen some trailer mfgs say the trailer is built to haul 14k yet they have 6000lb axles on it. Hows that work? Stronger tires cheap out on the steel cross members by using less or smaller ones?


----------



## DGODGR

Trailers are not designed to have all the weight on the axles. Some of the weight must be on the tongue or it won't handle correctly. Have you ever experienced trailer sway? Very scary, and the result of not enough tongue weight. The trailer GVW does not necessarily have to be =< the combined axle ratings.
Choosing between a Goosneck and a bumper pull can be difficult. If having an ATV in the back of the truck is the only detractor to the GN, why not consider putting the ATV on top of the tongue. This would obviously require the use of a ramp but it's not any different than using a ramp to get the ATV into the back of the truck. If this trailer is to be used for other things besides just hauling your skid around which one will perform better in the other applications?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks for your input guys, keep it coming. The other benefits to the Bumper Pull is that I can haul it with our plow truck without putting a GN in. I can also haul it with a dump truck later down the road. But what worries me is I don't want it to pull like Crap lol. I have never pulled a larger bumper pull trailer.
The only other tings this trailer will be used for is hauling hay once in a blue moon and pulling my race truck(7klbs) to the tracks in the summer.
Do you guys think I need to upgrade to 8K axle's? Its a bit of a price jump.
Robert


----------



## cretebaby

rob_cook2001;992907 said:


> Thanks for your input guys, keep it coming. The other benefits to the Bumper Pull is that I can haul it with our plow truck without putting a GN in. I can also haul it with a dump truck later down the road. But what worries me is I don't want it to pull like Crap lol. I have never pulled a larger bumper pull trailer.
> The only other tings this trailer will be used for is hauling hay once in a blue moon and pulling my race truck(7klbs) to the tracks in the summer.
> Do you guys think I need to upgrade to 8K axle's? Its a bit of a price jump.
> Robert


I would go with the gooseneck.

The 8k axles might be a good idea but the 7k's should be plenty, I disagree with the idea that you need 10k's, that gets to be alot of trailer behind a pickup.


----------



## hitachiman 200

About 8 % of your total trailor weight should be on the tongue. A class 4 hitch allows 7500 pull with 750 on the tongue. Almost double that with equilizers. I pull a 430 mini excavator plus attachments on the same setup (but low deck) trailor with a f350 CC 4x4 with no equilizers and no sway issues whatsoever. Key is to always have some weght carried by the tow vehicle and keep your trailor level. And yes your right, a bumper pull is more versatile as you can pull with a dump. and still use your box for other things.


----------



## hitachiman 200

crete's right,7000 are more than enough for a pick up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have 12k Dexters on my GN now and it's nice to have the big axles but that dang trailer is 7k lbs empty. 
Robert


----------



## SMLCAT

I use the same truck as you and pull a twin 7K axle GN dump trailer with my CAT 252 SS on it and is a full load.
If you look at your truck's manual you will see that you can pull more with a GN but then again a GN will weigh more.

What are the weights of these trailers and what are the deck heights?

BTW, I'm toying with the same question as my plow blade is wider than my dump bed but I want a low deck trailer if I'm going to use a BP trailer.


----------



## PTSolutions

ROB: i had the same dilemma as you, GN's will tow better especially behind an srw, but I went with the Pintle pull in the end b/c of the ability to haul it behind our other two trucks if need be, one of which is a dump truck. We are also purchasing a 550 in the near future and wanted that trailer to be used behind that truck as well.


----------

